
Roaming robots looking for metal to eat; what could go wrong? - stevemillburg
https://cloverly.com/blog/new-energy-scavenger-powers-itself-by-eating-metal/
======
dzaragozar
Please use the original title, unless it is misleading or linkbait; don't
editorialize.

~~~
stevemillburg
Oh, OK; sorry.

